# Anyone still fishing?



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

It's like a ghost-town in here lately. I still see a lot of little boats in the inlet fishing for spot. Fishing for spot is something I just don't get. Anyone care to explain the appeal? I mean, we use them for bait but I think these folks are catching those little guys for the table


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

I wet a line in the surf yesterday (NMB) to no avail. Heard the trout bit has been on fire up in little river. But have had no time to take the cheaters tool out (boat)  

I would love to get a couple doze nice spot for bait for my OBX trip later this month.


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

No problem catching spot in the surf man. Looks like some nice weather Thurs-Saturday next week with a midday high tide. Anyone want to make a trip down the sand any of those days?


----------



## villagerecorder (Dec 31, 2005)

*big worm?*

do you have the gps for beilky bear? cant find it on the reef listings, 

thanks


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

surfsidesativa said:


> Fishing for spot is something I just don't get. Anyone care to explain the appeal? I mean, we use them for bait but I think these folks are catching those little guys for the table



Have you ever eaten one? I think they are pretty good - not the best thing in the ocean but it still makes a good meal. As for the appeal, it's not much fun if you only catch a couple (but at least you're catcing something). Once you catch over a 100/day and your reeling in 2 at a time, then yes, that can be fun even after you realize that you are going to have to clean all those fish as well! 

Brittany


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

GCsurfishingirl said:


> Have you ever eaten one? I think they are pretty good - not the best thing in the ocean but it still makes a good meal. As for the appeal, it's not much fun if you only catch a couple (but at least you're catcing something). Once you catch over a 100/day and your reeling in 2 at a time, then yes, that can be fun even after you realize that you are going to have to clean all those fish as well!
> 
> Brittany


I sure we would have caught 100+ in a day if we were targeting them. Problem is they don't eat finger mullet, menhadden (sp), live whitings or large chunks of bluefish. I guess you could throw a bunch of those little guys in a blender with cornmeal and make fish sticks. You are a nice girl GCF but I don't think we see eye to eye on this one. Why not stop by long john silvers and pick up some fish planks and save yourself the cleaning. My time is very valuable, please try to understand this


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

surfsidesativa said:


> I sure we would have caught 100+ in a day if we were targeting them. Problem is they don't eat finger mullet, menhadden (sp), live whitings or large chunks of bluefish. I guess you could throw a bunch of those little guys in a blender with cornmeal and make fish sticks. You are a nice girl GCF but I don't think we see eye to eye on this one. Why not stop by long john silvers and pick up some fish planks and save yourself the cleaning. My time is very valuable, please try to understand this


Being nice has nothing to do with it and I can't help it that I'm shorter so we can't see eye to eye! Just because spots aren't like the huge sharks you say you can catch doesn't mean it's not fun! 

When I caught all the spots, I was on the pier with family and friends (they were catching the same amounts) so I guess it was more the atmosperhe, etc. then the quality/size of fish. Believe it or not there is more to fishing than just the fish! 

Britt


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

GCsurfishingirl said:


> Being nice has nothing to do with it and I can't help it that I'm shorter so we can't see eye to eye! Just because spots aren't like the huge sharks you say you can catch doesn't mean it's not fun!
> 
> When I caught all the spots, I was on the pier with family and friends (they were catching the same amounts) so I guess it was more the atmosperhe, etc. then the quality/size of fish. Believe it or not there is more to fishing than just the fish!
> 
> Britt


Oh come on now Britt!!! I thought you would be able to tell I was kidding by the tounge sticking out guy at the end of that post. Spots are fine


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Yeah I picked up on the humor - just giving it back to ya! I'll add more smileys next time so you know I'm joking as well!      

That better?!?  Just kidding!

Britt


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

There's always a big lull this time of year as the weather gets cold. It's usually right before the fall/winter fishery blows up.

If I was as far south as you, I can't imagine giving up now. Yeah, the summer fish have cleared out. But you still have drum and trout and some stripers coming.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Man, the fishin's good right now, the Big Reds are around, some nice trout are starting to show up, still some flounder to be caught, and the whiting and sheepheads will be here as soon as this Nor'easter gets gone.

Lately, most of my fishin's been in Florida, or out of the 'Yak, or out of the 'Yak in Florida...

PLENTY of fish to be caught, just gotta go find 'em....


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

I thought he was referring to the absence of reports on the SC board! I could be wrong but that's how I took his post! 

So if everyone is still catching, where are the reports?!?! Remember us people that are still landlocked - we want to know!!!! 

Britt


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

*#'s*

http://saltwaterfishing.sc.gov/pdf/numberedreeflist.pdf

Village - I don't see it listed on my list I keep here, but I will look around a bit more.

Surfside - I would like to hook up and so some fishing next week man.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

GCsurfishingirl said:


> I thought he was referring to the absence of reports on the SC board! I could be wrong but that's how I took his post!
> 
> So if everyone is still catching, where are the reports?!?! Remember us people that are still landlocked - we want to know!!!!
> 
> Britt


Well, it IS the SC _and_ GA board, and since I run it, I HATE to hear that it's a ghost town....  So I had to interject a little hope... 

Myself, I've posted only seven fishing reports here on P&S in the past month....so I AM a little behind....    

Seriously, though to anyone who reads this thread, ANY report is better than NO report. We like 'em all.


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

RR - didn't mean anything against your board! I like any fishing report but I pay special attention to the ones in SC since I'm familiar with that area but only a few reports have been posted recently. Just hope everyone's out catching a bunch and just haven't had time to post... yet! I'm just jealous that I don't have any reports to post! Just trying to encourage people that can to post - no matter the catch!

Britt


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

No offense taken at all, GCsfg...It's true that we have lost touch with some of the folks that used to post regular reports from the Tybee and S.C.

One our best was Clinder, and he just VANISHED back at the first of the year... 

As fall turns to winter, there will be less and less activity here, and on the other report boards, and we'll all migrate to the OPEN forum and argue, debate, and discuss.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Railroader said:


> No offense taken at all, GCsfg...It's true that we have lost touch with some of the folks that used to post regular reports from the Tybee and S.C.


Then get to work, monkey boy!

(I kid, I kid  )

I've been doing this since 1999. Every board has an ebb and flow to it. Things get hot and heavy, then they quiet down, then they heat back up again.

I know this board has a ton of lurkers. People just need to actually post some reports instead of staying silent.


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Railroader said:


> As fall turns to winter, there will be less and less activity here, and on the other report boards, and we'll all migrate to the OPEN forum and argue, debate, and discuss.


Yes, I remember! That's when everyone gets cranky right?  We'll have to resort to just telling jokes or something this year!

Like Flea said - get to work and post some reports while you still can!!!  

Britt


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

sand flea said:


> I know this board has a ton of lurkers. People just need to actually post some reports instead of staying silent.



Let's see if I can rattle the cage....


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

One of my fondest memories is of a fish fry with about 40 spot. Some locals I was fishing with invited us while we were vacationing in Cherry Grove. Fantastic food, and a real great time. It was my first fish fry!


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Ok, Ok, I'll catch some and try them!!! Sorry about the ghost town reference. I only meant that the SC/GA board had been really quiet lately (almost too quiet). I'll be sure to post some reports this week too


----------



## Pendulauncher (Jul 24, 2006)

GCsurfishingirl said:


> Being nice has nothing to do with it and I can't help it that I'm shorter so we can't see eye to eye! Just because spots aren't like the huge sharks you say you can catch doesn't mean it's not fun!
> 
> When I caught all the spots, I was on the pier with family and friends (they were catching the same amounts) so I guess it was more the atmosperhe, etc. then the quality/size of fish. Believe it or not there is more to fishing than just the fish!
> 
> Britt


I wondered if anyone would get around to this central point. It's about family and friends. Kind of like baseball games.

I don't fish for spot, but I understand.


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

It doesn't really matter what fish you target - being with family and friends is what it's all about. Although sometimes it's nice to be out there by yourself - guess it depends on your mood.

BTW sativa really can catch those big sharks - I was just giving him grief!  

Britt


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Geez, I just wanted to get something going in the forum. I really have nothing against spots. I just think it's kind of funny that there are literally hundreds of boats in Murrells Inlet tripping over each other to catch spots. I will catch some spot and fry them up (unless we run out of bait and I have to use them for that instead )


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

This post:



GCsurfishingirl said:


> It doesn't really matter what fish you target - being with family and friends is what it's all about. Although sometimes it's nice to be out there by yourself - guess it depends on your mood.
> 
> BTW sativa really can catch those big sharks - I was just giving him grief!
> 
> Britt


was a reply to this post! 


Pendulauncher said:


> I wondered if anyone would get around to this central point. It's about family and friends. Kind of like baseball games.
> 
> I don't fish for spot, but I understand.


Not saying anything negative about anybody or any fish!!!!

Geez - this computer talk can be difficult!!!

Britt


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Nice change of your avatar sativa!!!

Britt


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks!!! I have more incentive to spot fish now that I found out how effective spot heads are for bull red fish!!! 

Thanks for the compliment Britt!!!

Dan


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

surfsidesativa said:


> Geez, I just wanted to get something going in the forum. I really have nothing against spots. I just think it's kind of funny that there are literally hundreds of boats in Murrells Inlet tripping over each other to catch spots. I will catch some spot and fry them up (unless we run out of bait and I have to use them for that instead )


Let me give you my input on this.....They are a HAZARD!!!!!! That channel in and out of the ramp is narrow. These fools get out there and want to catch spot, of all things spot, I mean I could understand if something that gave some pullage was running, but SPOT, and then they turn around and anchor up right in the middle of the channel, isn't that a violation? Isn't it illegal to block a navigable channel???? Ok, off my soapbox now


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Surfside, when we hooking up and chunking from the surf?

I need spot heads for my trip North. Think fishing for them with my SHA and OM12' is heavy enuff, I know those jumbo spot can pull.


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

I think we are going on thursday. We go early (dawnish). We're going for large black drummies but we'll bring some smaller rods for spot and whiting I guess. I'll shoot you a pm in a minute here.

Jeff, that's what I'm talking about!!! Those damn spot fishermen are dangerous. Besides, who in their right mind wants to fish in the middle of that cluster anyhow!!!


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

I had to laugh, my first trip out of there last year when the spot were running was insane. Boats anchored everywhere, lines to get in the water were LONG (we paid for a slip for the week just so we didn't have to deal with it), on our first run out there was a school of 20-24" blues smacking bait on the surface and hitting ANYTHING you threw into the school. We watched the birds the whole way out and left when they were still hitting...all those boats in the water and only one other boat came over to join the fun....


----------



## hamy (Sep 26, 2006)

*fishing report*

fishing murrells inlet last thursday and friday. cleaned and fried up about 30 of the larger spots on thursday. friday the spot bite dried up (got very slow). thursday morning did produce several small flounder on mud minnows. a friend caught several trout floating shrimp and got a few surprize flounders and a nice drum in the process. water temp was about 63 on friday in most places. i think right now the floating shrimp might be the most fun in the creek particularly when the pinfish leave. i will start reporting regularly in the spring. i had a pretty good flounder season this year. i have become quite the creek rat.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

This is exactly what we need around here Hamy, I have not been able to go or I would be posting my non report report  

Good show! And welcome.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Britt*

any report is a good report....but i did say something about targeting spots one time I guess some of us, that catch them for bait don't think before we say something ...But i got humble one day, while i was catchng bait (spots) their was this guy with his kid and they were just amased at how i was just catching them. (one right after another) And they said...You are going to eat good tonite, and before i could think...I said Oh no these are for bait And they just look at me. Then it dawn on me, that by saying this i really has put them down....feeling like Sh#t I when over to them, and explain myself. Then i saw their rigs they were using....I cut them off, retie them and gave them some bait. And show them how to cut it in small pieces, well they started catching spots right away. And the little girl was so excited that it just made me feel like crap, because of the way i taught. The bait that some of us use, might be the dinner to others. And that was a well lesson learned that day, and you are right....Nothing beats catching anything with friends and famliy... ...Hey how cold is it up there Britt ???


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

*jettypark28*

I see both sides on catching spot. No, it's not like shark or a big drum that will give you some pullage or they are not as tastey as say a flounder. To me, spots are just an average fish that are fun to catch when not much else is happening.

It is has been COLD here in Tennessee - thanks for reminding me!! LOL  Last week it was in the 20's at night and 40's during the day. This weekend and today it's been clear and in the 60's. Great fall weather this week!

Britt


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Speaking of spot, those suckers are thick at the GC pier right now. Took my daughter there for ice cream and the entire north side of the pier is lined with people catching one after the other. Every person has a cooler full of those little suckers. 

Worm-we'll head over there and get some spot heads so we can have all our gear rigged up for the big boys instead of one or two for bait.

I guess I would appreciate catching spot more if I cared to eat them. I don't so I guess I'll leave them to the folks that do. I can definitely see taking my daughter to the pier to catch them when she's old enough.


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Also, saw some JACKA$$ throw a 10" flounder into his cooler


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*surf*

You will love taking you little girl, thats one of the biggest thrill i ever got. My little girl is 20 years old now, and this pass summer she came down. And we spend a few days fishing together....(great memorys) she loves to fish. But she lives and is going to school up there in Tenn.....Hey Britt want to hear something funny her name is Brittany also...heh heh....and She lives in Bristol Va. I call and told her it got kind of cold down here also....at least in the low 70s Thats jacket weather LOL....i become a sissy since moving down here Little girls and fishing poles....what has the world come too....heh heh....wouldnt have it any other way can't wait till my GF catches her first Snook...she hook up to them every year....but they are always to big for her to get in....and they end up breaking her off....Hear a cold one for all the lady fisherperson out there...drink up ladys...You make us proud


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

*Jetty*

She's going to school in TN but lives in Bristol, VA? Is she going to ETSU or North East State? I went to the 1st - 12th grade at the school on ETSU's campus (decided against going there for any longer - went to UT instead) and I think sativa's wife went to ETSU as well. Small world! 

Are you sure you haven't already had that beer for the fisher girls?!?!?!   Just kidding!

Brittany


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Sorry*

I mess up (Damn milk and cookies always mess me at nite  ) I always seem to add Tenn in...I lived in tenn side in Bristol, and then moved to the Va side( for those that don't know Bristol is divided by Tenn and VA) after getting marry. I have no idea where she is going to school  (damn milk i need to go to 2%) She has told me...I am just a bad dad I have fishing too much in my head...I am really bad about remembering names and also anything. But i can tie almost any knot, and know almost anything else there is to fishing....But can't remember my own cell phone number at times I am glad she know how i am, and doesnt get upset with me...Hell my GF cant belive the stuff i remember and the things i forget....Sorry to hear about that cold weather up there...But its pretty up there now isnt it?? with all the color change....Hey Britt why havent you gone after those big old stripers up there.....When i lived up there i was taken to some dam, and we caught some really big ones there....(bragging size) i forgot where it was...but you still have muskies and smallmouths to chase....It must be hard to love to fish the surf and live in Kingsport Tenn  If you ever make it down here...give me a shout, and we'll go wet a line or two....Thanks for the infor on what is going on up there...its alway nice to hear anything....oh has Kingsport changed has much as Bristol has????


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

jettypark28 said:


> Hey Britt want to hear something funny her name is Brittany also...heh heh....


Must be the name!!!! My youngest (8) is a Brittany also and I'll tell you what, that child is rock star when it comes to fishing....She has endured some of the longest days fishing I could imagine putting her through....and some of the coldest weather and always wants to go back for more....ok, just saw a common theme here and wanted to interject, no hijack intended, we'll let sativa get back to his rants about the Spot Fishermen/women  LOL


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

jettypark28 said:


> oh has Kingsport changed has much as Bristol has????


No, we still don't have to wear shoes here in Kingsport like you do in Bristol!!!!

Just kidding. Johnson City, Kingsport, and Bristol have all grown alot in the past 10 years. We even have multiple Wal-marts now!  Still small towns, but we are growing!


Must be something about the name - we are just born to fish!!!  

Brittany


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

My wife and sister both graduated from ETSU. It sure is purdy in that part of the world. Did about 6o miles on the appalachian (sp) trail while I was there. The Pond Mountain to Lake Watauga section of the trail still ranks as one of the toughest hikes I've ever done (I've hiked all over the rockies and west coast as well). Is the Crazy Cajun still there? Don't eat anything you catch out of Boone Lake. My wife (who's name is not Brittany) keeps talking about going back to visit but she can't keep me off of the water long enough to go


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Yes, the Crazy Cajun is still here. I was there not to long ago. Like Boone Lake, you have to be careful what you consume there as well! I'm not sure which is worse! I've never (and don't plan on it) ate anything out of Boone - not the cleanist lake around!

Britt


----------

